# Best/favourite bream lure



## will324 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys just looking into getting some bream lures as i never really use lures for
Fishing mainly use bait. Amd readily catch plentiful amounts of
Bream on mullet so never really bothered. Just wonderimg if you could post your favourite/ best always catches fish bream lure? Whether ot be hard body, vibe or plastic

Cheers guys


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Lure fishing for bream is location dependent. It'll depend on your area and your style. You wouldnt say use a shallow diver when they're holding deep. My advice is pick up this years abt magazine. There is an article by Steve Morgan on bream lure fishing that should have you covered for all conditions and locations. Covers top water cranks and vibes. Good read and informative. Other than that the search button will yield about a 1000 results on the various fishing forums in Australia for bream lure fishing. You should see honest appraisals on at least some of those forums with the exception of one of the most well known bream forums which is pretty much made up of sponsored and semi sponsored anglers, distributors and manufacturers looking to plug their product as the best.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

will324 said:


> Hey guys just looking into getting some bream lures as i never really use lures for
> Fishing mainly use bait. Amd readily catch plentiful amounts of
> Bream on mullet so never really bothered. Just wonderimg if you could post your favourite/ best always catches fish bream lure? Whether ot be hard body, vibe or plastic
> 
> Cheers guys


I always go stright to a 2 gram head and a 80mm squidgy wriggler in nutural colour for bream fishing. Great to cast into snags and can go deep if required. I fish 3l braid and 6 lb leader (1 meter long). Soft plastics are not too expensive to use but the technique can be hard to master unless shown by someone in the know... however if you bait fish without sinkers your probably used to watching the line instead of the pull on the line (if not then that is a tip).

I also like the small slim hard bodies, like the ecogear sx40. Cast tight into snags, rocks, weeds and then 3-4 winds on the handle and then a pause... working all the way to the kayak. These go to 1-2 meters deep, so good for not so deep water.

I like vibes for the deeper water, they are a little heavier to get down faster. Soft plastics (in my opinion) have to be too big or the jig head to large to get down beyond the 6 meter mark. worked like a big soft plastic for flathead. Let it sink and give it a flick up, more often than not they get hit on the drop so keeping an eye on your line is a must.

anyway, try the plastics first, cheeper than vibes and hardbodies and in my opinion more effective.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

aleg75 said:


> 80mm squidgy wriggler in nutural colour for bream fishing


A must have in my tackle box 

Some good advice there Ash


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

I always have with me gulp 4" turtleback worms when I'm estuary fishing . Rigged on anything from resin heads to 1/8oz you can pretty much fish them anywhere . Estuary systems with healthy prawn or whitebait populations then try and match the hatch , so shrimp and minnows plastics are hard to go past . I've never really gotten into the squidgies but they ate renowned bream lures ;-)

For hardbodies grab some small minnow shapes like ecogear sx40 , atomic shads etc and play around with different colours til you find the pattern they want . Good luck and stick with it , bream on lures can really test you out !


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

scumdog - yellowy clear
TT ghost vibe - gold
atomic hardbody, the "chubby" one. clear
gulp shrimp, on one of those jungle hooks


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

100mm squidgy wriggle in red rum
Good ol gulp 3inch prawn in garlic or natural
Ecogear sx40 307 309
Jackall chubbies
Atomic cranks

Few there to get you started.


----------

